

Foxxconn opens a hardware accelerator in hopes of finding the next Big Thing - Rahmani
http://www.cnet.com/uk/news/inside-innoconn-foxconn-hardware-startup-incubator/

======
Rahmani
Has anyone tried applying? Or was anyone accepted to this program? Would be
great to get some insights

